# Il governo dei migliori



## Skorpio (2 Febbraio 2021)

In queste ore qualche schieramento politico propone un "governo dei migliori" 

Ma il grosso problema è : chi sarebbero oggi i migliori? 

Partiamo col nostro personalissimo toto - migliori 

Presidente del consiglio


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Febbraio 2021)

Più che migliori, meno peggiori. 
Ce la vedi una pandemia gestita da Salvini?


----------



## ologramma (2 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Più che migliori, meno peggiori.
> Ce la vedi una pandemia gestita da Salvini?


non mi ci far pensare che lui e l'altra  possono essere la soluzione mi angoscia  se ci mettiamo l'altro matteo abbiamo compiuto l'opera


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> non mi ci far pensare che lui e l'altra  possono essere la soluzione mi angoscia  se ci mettiamo l'altro matteo abbiamo compiuto l'opera


Te li immagini?


----------



## ologramma (2 Febbraio 2021)

me ve da piagne come dimo a roma, ma tanto dietro hanno i professionisti che li indirizzano  , non hanno competenze e neanche titoli accademici per fare le cose , non è che io sono una cima ma li senti parlare con frasi fatte  e ripetute  , pensi che sarebbero capaci di articolare le cose come fa Conte?Non vorrei che l'Europa   ci bacchetti o derida  come fece con il Berlusca  grande imprenditore  i dieci punti che firmo con Vespa in tv   che cosa ha fatto  le leggi a personam  e ci ha portato alla prima grande crisi  non sapeva che fare eppure l'Europa  ci mando un promemoria  pensa un po'  credo che è quasi quello che ci  impongono di fare pe far si che prendiamo i Recobvery e fare riforme , che sono sempre le stesse che rimandiamo perchè tuti i partiti ci mettono la loro . La vedo dura


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Febbraio 2021)

Per non parlare della Moratti che vaccinerebbe in base al contributo delle regioni al PIL.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Febbraio 2021)

Alla pubblica istruzione metterei lui


----------



## Martes (2 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Alla pubblica istruzione metterei lui
> View attachment 9482


Oppure lui


----------



## Skorpio (2 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Oppure lui
> View attachment 9483


Lo avevo in mente anche lui

Ora Fico è da Mattarella, che praticamente qualche giorno fa gli ha detto: " oh bimbo vai un po' a sentire te perché io non ci ho capito una sega"

E Fico gli sta dicendo "oh ma lo sai? Non ci ho capito una sega nemmeno io... Che si fa ci si manda la Casellati? ."


----------



## Lara3 (2 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Più che migliori, meno peggiori.
> Ce la vedi una pandemia gestita da Salvini?


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In queste ore qualche schieramento politico propone un "governo dei migliori"
> 
> Ma il grosso problema è : chi sarebbero oggi i migliori?
> 
> ...


Questione di marketing; ci hanno provato con il contratto ( con gli italiani), poi con la classifica presa in prestito da hotel, Italia viva , fratelli, sorelle, forza ecc. 
Mancava questo dei migliori. 
Non so chi siano, cosa promettono, ma sembra che tutta la fatica sta nel scegliere il nome. Poi .... tutto come prima.
Prima pensavo che questo nome fosse uno scherzo di Skorpio... invece lo fanno sul serio.
Ma un nome serio non si può dare ?
Un nome, una garanzia.
Ma almeno che la garanzia durasse 2 anni come per gli elettrodomestici, non che scade appena fatte le elezioni.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Alla pubblica istruzione metterei lui
> View attachment 9482


meglio della Azzolina lo sarebbe sicuramente.   almeno lui è consapevole dei propri difetti


----------



## alberto15 (3 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> meglio della Azzolina lo sarebbe sicuramente.   almeno lui è consapevole dei propri difetti


gia' ! Una con due lauree, una vita nella scuola non e' adatta a fare il ministro dell'istruzione.


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> gia' ! Una con due lauree, una vita nella scuola non e' adatta a fare il ministro dell'istruzione.


alla prova dei fatti no, ha dimostrato di non essere all'altezza.  e no, avendo lei insegnato nel mio vecchio liceo, chi l'ha conosciuta ancora si domanda come abbia fatto a laurearsi


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> alla prova dei fatti no, ha dimostrato di non essere all'altezza.  e no, avendo lei insegnato nel mio vecchio liceo, chi l'ha conosciuta ancora si domanda come si abbia fatto a laurearsi


Effettivamente, è una grandissima idiota.


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> gia' ! Una con due lauree, una vita nella scuola non e' adatta a fare il ministro dell'istruzione.


Dando una veloce occhiata ai documenti che ha emanato per quest'anno ci si fa una idea precisa di come abbia trascorso la vita nella scuola


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2021)

@oriente70 cosa significa il wow?? 
(odio 'ste maledettefaccine)


----------



## oriente70 (4 Febbraio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> @oriente70 cosa significa il wow??
> (odio 'ste maledettefaccine)


Non chatti con i ragazzini? .. 
 "Wow" è una piacevole sorpresa .


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non chatti con i ragazzini? ..
> "Wow" è una piacevole sorpresa .


intendi questo per chattare?

"cmq, grz, x', xò"...blghr....

ma anche no, e comunque non con piacere. 
Preferisco parlarci. Almeno, seppur in modo sgrammaticato e piuttosto piatto (salvo piacevolissime sorprese), si esprimono 

Le faccine sono interpretabili. E personalizzabili.

Io per esempio uso quella col bacio quando voglio mandare a fare in culo qualcuno ma non è possibile farlo apertamente. 

Grazie della spiegazione  

Perchè piacevole sorpresa?


----------



## oriente70 (4 Febbraio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> intendi questo per chattare?
> 
> "cmq, grz, x', xò"...blghr....
> 
> ...


È Figo come l'hai affosata . 
Io sarei stato più diretto .


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> È Figo come l'hai affosata .
> Io sarei stato più diretto .


perchè mai fare la fatica di affossare qualcuno che è autonomo nel farlo? 

EDIT: in ogni caso il tempo che ha passato in poltrona non è stato gratuito. E quel che resta, di una situazione già disastrata in partenza, mica lo pagherà lei o i suoi soci. Affossata o non affossata (e se lo è, lo è il tempo di un click, la gente dimentica), la sua prospettiva contempla il puro guadagno.


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> @oriente70 cosa significa il wow??
> (odio 'ste maledettefaccine)


perchè fondamentalmente sei nata settantenne


----------



## oriente70 (4 Febbraio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> perchè mai fare la fatica di affossare qualcuno che è autonomo nel farlo?
> 
> EDIT: in ogni caso il tempo che ha passato in poltrona non è stato gratuito. E quel che resta, di una situazione già disastrata in partenza, mica lo pagherà lei o i suoi soci. Affossata o non affossata (e se lo è, lo è il tempo di un click, la gente dimentica), la sua prospettiva contempla il puro guadagno.


Ho visto pochi politici non contemplare il puro guadagno . Considera che ve ne sono stati di peggio .,giusto per non dimenticare .
Sto leggendo Palamara . 
.


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè fondamentalmente sei nata settantenne


Un dono del caos


----------



## ipazia (4 Febbraio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ho visto pochi politici non contemplare il puro guadagno . Considera che ve ne sono stati di peggio .,giusto per non dimenticare .
> Sto leggendo Palamara .
> .


Non ho mai creduto nella gratuità e nell'altruismo. 
Diffido di chi si definisce altruista: perché o mente sapendo di mentire o davvero ci crede ed è pure peggio in termini di danni che provoca.

Il guadagno, il vantaggio è la spinta motivazionale di base di ogni comportamento. 
Il punto non è se vi sia oppure no il vantaggio. 

Il punto è capire quale è il vantaggio.

Quel sottolineare il prezzo, era inteso a sottolineare che mentre noi si sta qui a raccogliere cocci pensando di affossare, ridacchiando etc etc, il vantaggio c'è già stato e i culo in gioco non sono certo quelli sulle poltrone. Che anzi...

Questo è un articolo carino riguardo ciò che intendo https://www.huffingtonpost.it/entry...uta-agli-italiani_it_601bbca0c5b62bf307545d91


----------



## Martes (5 Febbraio 2021)

@Skorpio forse speravi di portare un po' di ironia?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> @Skorpio forse speravi di portare un po' di ironia?


Eh si.. Cioè io la ho effettivamente portata ma me la riporto anche via


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In queste ore qualche schieramento politico propone un "governo dei migliori"
> 
> Ma il grosso problema è : chi sarebbero oggi i migliori?


Io credo che a questo punto ce ne resti uno soltanto.
Che faccia dei miracoli, diciamo.
Col PIL e il debito ridotti così, chi governa è chi ti presta i soldi.
In mancanza, dal momento che quello in foto non credo sia disponibile, mi basterebbe Rocco Siffredi con un po' di colleghe.
Sarebbe ugualmente un puttanaio che gioca a metterlo in culo il più possibile a chiunque, ma almeno sarebbe più palese.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Febbraio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che a questo punto ce ne resti uno soltanto.
> Cha faccia dei miracoli, diciamo.
> Col PIL e il debito ridotti così, chi governa è chi ti presta i soldi.
> 
> ...


Lui in teoria, come impostazione politica, metterebbe subito una bella patrimoniale di quelle sode


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lui in teoria, come impostazione politica, metterebbe subito una bella patrimoniale di quelle sode


Non credo, Moltiplicherebbe il reddito delle PMI, farebbe sparire il Covid e si farebbe mettere in croce per andare contro i burocrati dell'EU.
Son sicuro che si incazzerebbe anche con Amazon e i vari mercanti. Tutti o quasi miracoli, diciamo.
Poi verrebbe tradito anche lui da Renzi, ma vabbè... sappiamo tutti che va a finire così prima o poi.


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che a questo punto ce ne resti uno soltanto.
> Che faccia dei miracoli, diciamo.
> Col PIL e il debito ridotti così, chi governa è chi ti presta i soldi.
> In mancanza, dal momento che quello in foto non credo sia disponibile, mi *basterebbe Rocco Siffredi* con un po' di colleghe.
> ...


In effetti, meglio prenderlo in culo da un professionista...un po' di training competente  prima di passare al fisting...


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> In effetti, meglio prenderlo in culo da un professionista...un po' di training competente  prima di passare al fisting...


Più che altro prenderlo in culo di sorpresa fa male.
Almeno con un professionista te lo aspetti.
Sai che è lì apposta. Ti prepara.
Quelli che ti dicono... No, lavoriamo per te, pensiamo al tuo benessere.... e poi...
I peggiori.


----------



## ipazia (5 Febbraio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro prenderlo in culo di sorpresa fa male.
> Almeno con un professionista te lo aspetti.
> Sai che è lì apposta. Ti prepara.
> Quelli che ti dicono... No, lavoriamo per te, pensiamo al tuo benessere.... e poi...
> I peggiori.


Esatto...è la competenza a far la differenza.

Che poi, gli incompetenti, può pure esser che oltre che di sorpresa, confondano il ghiaione col lubrificante!


----------



## oriente70 (5 Febbraio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ho mai creduto nella gratuità e nell'altruismo.
> Diffido di chi si definisce altruista: perché o mente sapendo di mentire o davvero ci crede ed è pure peggio in termini di danni che provoca.
> 
> Il guadagno, il vantaggio è la spinta motivazionale di base di ogni comportamento.
> ...


Bell' articolo.
Siamo Italiani .
le mobilitazioni nazionali sono solo per il calcio . Ora con il covid neanche quello .


----------



## spleen (5 Febbraio 2021)

Spero non sfugga a nessuno che l'indignazione (che oggi sarebbe quanto mai necessaria) è figlia del' immagine etica che abbiamo del mondo.
Che l'immagine etica non dipende strettamente dal nostro tornaconto personale.
Che la politica è lo speccho fedele dell'immagine che larga parte degli italiani hanno della vita e di se stessi.

Che  è quantomeno ridicolo dare ( a titolo di esempio ) del profittatore, del traditore, dell' esoso a Renzi (sempre a titolo di esempio) quando nella pratica quotidiana larga parte delle persone in scala ridotta magari fa lo stesso.

La pulizia, prima di pretenderla dagli altri, si cerca di farla con se stessi, si fa in casa.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Febbraio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Spero non sfugga a nessuno che l'indignazione (che oggi sarebbe quanto mai necessaria) è figlia del' immagine etica che abbiamo del mondo.
> Che l'immagine etica non dipende strettamente dal nostro tornaconto personale.
> Che la politica è lo speccho fedele dell'immagine che larga parte degli italiani hanno della vita e di se stessi.
> 
> ...


Non credo sia proprio così  tanto per farti capire. Questo è quello che pensa un mio carissimo amico livornese ... 
Questa politica non gli serve a una beata fava ... "Il suo pensiero" 
Sono anni che ci prendono per il culo e noi andiamo ancora a votare .... Basta che le prossime elezioni vada a votare solo il 20% e poi il castello di carte crolla ... E noi ancora ad alimentare questo circo che non è democrazia ...


----------



## ionio36 (6 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> me ve da piagne come dimo a roma, ma tanto dietro hanno i professionisti che li indirizzano  , non hanno competenze e neanche titoli accademici per fare le cose , non è che io sono una cima ma li senti parlare con frasi fatte  e ripetute  , pensi che sarebbero capaci di articolare le cose come fa Conte?Non vorrei che l'Europa   ci bacchetti o derida  come fece con il Berlusca  grande imprenditore  i dieci punti che firmo con Vespa in tv   che cosa ha fatto  le leggi a personam  e ci ha portato alla prima grande crisi  non sapeva che fare eppure l'Europa  ci mando un promemoria  pensa un po'  credo che è quasi quello che ci  impongono di fare pe far si che prendiamo i Recobvery e fare riforme , che sono sempre le stesse che rimandiamo perchè tuti i partiti ci mettono la loro . La vedo dura


Per quello, preferisco seguire i miei hobby,guardare Netflix basta non sentire più niente di politica italiana o solo lo strettissimo necessario.


----------



## spleen (7 Febbraio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non credo sia proprio così  tanto per farti capire. Questo è quello che pensa un mio carissimo amico livornese ...
> Questa politica non gli serve a una beata fava ... "Il suo pensiero"
> Sono anni che ci prendono per il culo e noi andiamo ancora a votare .... Basta che le prossime elezioni vada a votare solo il 20% e poi il castello di carte crolla ... E noi ancora ad alimentare questo circo che non è democrazia ...


Io mi riferivo ad altro, non so se si è capito il senso di quello che ho scritto.
Posso essere anche d'accordo con te ed il tuo amico sul sostanziale scollamento della politica nei confronti del paese.
Sulla soluzione di non interessarsi alla politica e magari non andare a votare ci ho i miei dubbi, perchè ho come l'impressione che qualcuno non aspetti altro. Del resto la secessione dell' Aventino storicamente qualcosa avrebbe dovuto insegnarlo.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Febbraio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo ad altro, non so se si è capito il senso di quello che ho scritto.
> Posso essere anche d'accordo con te ed il tuo amico sul sostanziale scollamento della politica nei confronti del paese.
> Sulla soluzione di non interessarsi alla politica e magari non andare a votare ci ho i miei dubbi, perchè ho come l'impressione che qualcuno non aspetti altro. Del resto la secessione dell' Aventino storicamente qualcosa avrebbe dovuto insegnarlo.


Se non vota li nessuno loro rappresentano il nulla ... 
Siamo noi che alimentiamo questo sistema .
La risposta alla mancata indignazione potrebbe essere che  siamo succubi da anni di porcate dei politici e non ci "indignamo" più. Ci siamo abituati  ..


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> meglio della Azzolina lo sarebbe sicuramente.   almeno lui è consapevole dei propri difetti


non mi trovi d'accordo , meglio la Fedeli e le altre  tipo quella messa dal Berlusca ? Saranno con le ruote ma se entri in una classe prima di queste i banchi sono  quelli che hanno preso quando io iniziai le superiori , sono come i pendolini qui da noi  che hanno cambiato da  poco , anche quelli che prendevo per andare al liceo ,


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se non vota li nessuno loro rappresentano il nulla ...
> Siamo noi che alimentiamo questo sistema .
> La risposta alla mancata indignazione potrebbe essere che  siamo succubi da anni di porcate dei politici e non ci "indignamo" più. Ci siamo abituati  ..


sai io ci sono stato un po in mezzo  e lascia che ti dica prima e dopo si vota chi puo darti una mano  nel trovare posto o ricevere una raccomandazione, ne so qualcosa io ....bocca mia famme tacè


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> non mi trovi d'accordo , meglio la Fedeli e le altre  tipo quella messa dal Berlusca ? Saranno con le ruote ma se entri in una classe prima di queste i banchi sono  quelli che hanno preso quando io iniziai le superiori , sono come i pendolini qui da noi  che hanno cambiato da  poco , anche quelli che prendevo per andare al liceo ,


francamente se devo tenere le distanze, i banchi dovrebbero essere fissi, non a rotelle.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> francamente se devo tenere le distanze, i banchi dovrebbero essere fissi, non a rotelle.











						Banchi a rotelle, Azzolina: "2,4 milioni consegnati alle scuole. Le chiacchiere passano, i fatti restano" - Orizzonte Scuola Notizie
					

Con un post su Facebook, la ministra dell'Istruzione, Lucia Azzolina, rende nota la quasi conclusione della consegna dei banchi a rotelle, oltre 2,4 milioni consegnati alle scuole.




					www.orizzontescuola.it
				




Leggere senza preconcetti


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2021)

sei fuori tempo massimo


----------



## alberto15 (7 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> sei fuori tempo massimo


Si certo


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> francamente se devo tenere le distanze, i banchi dovrebbero essere fissi, non a rotelle.


ho frequentato scuole e ho anche fatto lavori in esse , sai che i banchi non si cambiavano da illore tempo? Sei mai stato quando devono fare pulizia gli addetti ? Rumori per spostarli  e tuti i tacchetti di gomma rovinati , spesso ci girano attorno  bella pulizia . Quindi spostarli con le rotelle è più facile altro conto  i ragazzi  forse ci giocano a tirarseli addosso su quello ti do ragione , ma se ricordi essere giovani  non ci fa valutare le cose buone  per cui penso che alla fine  diventeranno come i carelli del supermercato dove le ruote hanno smesso la loro funzione  ti sembra di trainare una slitta manon sulla neve ma sulla sabbia


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> francamente se devo tenere le distanze, i banchi dovrebbero essere fissi, non a rotelle.


E vabbè dai, qualcuno ci ha magnato sopra, non vedo la novità


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E vabbè dai, qualcuno ci ha magnato sopra, non vedo la novità


, 
forse le aziende del nord? I cinque stelle fanno tutto con appalti chiari , vedi il ponte  e la raggi a roma


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse le aziende del nord?


Nord o sud non lo so. Non ne faccio una questione di territorio.  Qualcuno (al solito) ci ha magnato su. Per banchi che a quanto pare se uno studente è anche solo cicciottello sono scomodissimi.  Direi che sia un po' arduo sostere che questi banchi fossero tra le priorità. Il tutto tra una chiusura delle scuole e una frequenza a singhiozzo.  Qualcuno ci ha guadagnato. Tutto qui.


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nord o sud non lo so. Non ne faccio una questione di territorio.  Qualcuno (al solito) ci ha magnato su. Per banchi che a quanto pare se uno studente è anche solo cicciottello sono scomodissimi.  Direi che sia un po' arduo sostere che questi banchi fossero tra le priorità. Il tutto tra una chiusura delle scuole e una frequenza a singhiozzo.  Qualcuno ci ha guadagnato. Tutto qui.


dei banchi scomodi per i cicciottelli me lo sono chiesto anche io , ma detto dalla ministra non ha preso solo quelli  , ma anche banchi singoli.
La polemica ha riguardato solo quelli  gli altri no, non so le proporzioni degli acquisti e consegnati, ma mi è sembrato un attacco da parte di tutti contro cinque stelle , leggete i giornali un giorno   e l'altro pure si parla sempre di loro, le cazzate (scusa) dei governi regionali del nord e sud per la pandemia , li i sbagli hanno provocato morti  come del resto anche  nell'altro schieramento.
Altra cosa  detta in romanesco, famose a capi se chi comanda dello staff tecnico ci dice che la scuola  chiusa a singhiozzo  e chi apri  dovrebbero far parlare solo uno  ma se hai visto i virologi sono un po per non dire tutti schierati quindi  fanno non il nostro bene ma quello di chi politicamente ce li ha messi


----------



## oriente70 (8 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai io ci sono stato un po in mezzo  e lascia che ti dica prima e dopo si vota chi puo darti una mano  nel trovare posto o ricevere una raccomandazione, ne so qualcosa io ....bocca mia famme tacè


Lo so...  Da me ci sono 2 dirigenti parenti di .......


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2021)

I fondi alle scuole che sono arrivati del 2020 non si erano mai visti.
Chiunque abbia fatto parte di un Consiglio di Istituto sa come funziona un bilancio di un ente pubblico (anche senza essere un esperto di amministrazione che sa già come sono fatti i bilanci).
I soldi arrivano sotto diverse voci e vanno messi in entrata in capitoli di bilancio precisi e non possono essere spostati.
Dal 2000 esiste l’autonomia scolastica che consente a ogni scuola, appunto attraverso io controllo e la responsabilità del Consiglio di Istituto (ogni componente è responsabile penalmente del bilancio), di scegliere, all’interno di ogni capitolo come spendere i fondi.
Questo per togliere dalla testa che ministero o  singole scuole possano fare cose a caso per favorire qualcuno. Certamente può ugualmente accadere, ma con l’approvazione dei genitori e poi anche degli studenti eletti.
Le sedie da conferenza con le rotelle sono state acquistate dalle scuole che le hanno ritenute utili per i loro laboratori con l’approvazione dei Consigli di Istituto.
La Ministra non c’entra niente, se non nell’aver individuato quella tipologia tra le possibili e le aziende che potevano fornirli.
Certamente ci saranno state scuole, intese come Dirigenti e insegnanti,  genitori e studenti nei Consigli di Istituto, che si sono fatte prendere la mano di fronte a tanti fondi e che abbiano scelto di spenderli (quello che non viene speso per alcuni capitoli torna indietro) per il terrore dell’ora o mai più e abbiano acquistato arredi e attrezzature anche per il futuro.
Ma tutta la polemica su utilità o non utilità non è di competenza di chi non conosce il funzionamento di ogni singola scuola.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Febbraio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non ho mai creduto nella gratuità e nell'altruismo.
> Diffido di chi si definisce altruista: perché o mente sapendo di mentire o davvero ci crede ed è pure peggio in termini di danni che provoca.
> 
> Il guadagno, il vantaggio è la spinta motivazionale di base di ogni comportamento.
> ...


Quoto. 
L’indignazione per ingiustizie altrui sarà sempre offuscata dall’omertà.
L’indignazione per ingiustizie verso la propria persona è offuscata dalla paura e perdita di fiducia verso chi ha il dovere di controllare che non accadono le ingiustizie. 
Cosa rimane ?
Omertà & paura & sfiducia...
Peccato che l’indignazione è forte fra quelli che sprovvisti di conoscenza, cultura ed informazione vanno a indignarsi quando non c’è niente da indignarsi.


----------



## ipazia (8 Febbraio 2021)

https://www.infodata.ilsole24ore.co...scopri-la-situazione-nel-comune/?refresh_ce=1

Questa è una situazione storica nelle scuole italiane.
Ogni tanto ne crolla una in testa alla gente, e si piange la tragedia, ogni tanto cade una finestra e la maestra diventa una eroina perchè si mette fra la finestra e il bambino, ci sono scuole dove l'uscita di sicurezza sbocca in cortile chiuso.

Basta fare una ricerchina rapida e vedere la situazione del personale presente nelle scuole.

Parliamo dei famosi docenti covid?

E' complessa da spiegare la modalità con cui vengono reclutati i docenti, se interessante, consiglio un approfondimento a riguardo per capire la situazione che si è verificata in questo anno. (non che prima non si verificasse, semplicemente il contesto era strutturalmente più capace di assorbire e metter la toppa sulle disfunzioni).

Quest'anno sulle scuole sono state scaricate mansioni di sorveglianza sanitaria che non solo non spettano alla scuola, ma neppure la scuola ha la competenza per svolgere. (se non con presupposti che non si sono rivelati percorribili)
Andate a vedervi cosa è il referente covid nelle scuole e che mansioni svolge.

In tutto questo, sono stati emanati documenti che riguardano la valutazione nel primo ciclo, rimodulazione del documento pei e creazione di nuovi organi decisionali che, messi così come sono ora (ossia non in modo chiaro) pare avranno potere decisionale su questioni non indifferenti per esempio per la disabilità.
Scaricati a dicembre su scuole oberate sotto ogni fronte.

Mi fermo qui. Ma si potrebbe proseguire approfondendo parecchie altre questioni.

In tutto questo, i banchi a rotelle sì oppure i banchi a rotelle no sono veramente mangime per allocchi.
Propaganda.

Di base quello che manca, da decenni, ma quest'anno ovviamente è evidente in maniera innegabile, è la mancanza di visione di quadro.
Diventa finanche ridicolo il fatto che a gennaio ancora non fossero stati stesi piani di integrazione fra trasporti e scuole. Per dire.

Ridicolo il fatto che sui dirigenti siano state scaricate mansioni che hanno sovraccaricato un sistema che già di suo annaspava.

Ridicolo il fatto che dopo un anno di emergenza non si sia iniziato a pensare a rendere le connessioni stabili.
Non per risolvere ora. Impossibile.
Ma per iniziare a dotare le scuole di quelle sovrastrutture che erano fondanti una delle tre I della ministra gelmini.

Un piano edilizio serio? (e non fondato su appalti a ribasso).

Etc etc.

Sarebbe stato gradito, almeno da parte mia, un discorso chiaro e non frasi costruite ad hoc e ripetute fino allo sfinimento.
Un discorso di realtà. E non basato sui desiderata. Assolutamente condivisibili.
Ma non concreti e pragmatici.

Un ministro non è necessario sappia fare tutto, ma io penso sia necessario sappia collocare in un piano di realtà le sue proposte e le sue azioni.

Aver sentito parlare di banchi a rotelle per mesi è stato veramente...triste. Quantomeno.


----------



## ipazia (8 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto.
> L’indignazione per ingiustizie altrui sarà sempre offuscata dall’omertà.
> L’indignazione per ingiustizie verso la propria persona è offuscata dalla paura e perdita di fiducia verso chi ha il dovere di controllare che non accadono le ingiustizie.
> Cosa rimane ?
> ...


Non penso sia una questione di giustizia o ingiustizia.
O perlomeno non a questo io mi riferivo. 

Ero su un piano più pragmatico. 

Se devo esser sincera, io non vedo indignazione.
Vedo...abitudine. 
Ogni tanto qualche lamentela. 

La parte che di quell'articolo ho trovato interessante è la parte in cui si sottolinea come l'indignazione, intesa come azione consapevole, porti ad integrare le differenze. Non farle scomparire in una supposta e inesistente uguaglianza, ma in una comunione di intenti e direzione.


----------



## brenin (8 Febbraio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> https://www.infodata.ilsole24ore.co...scopri-la-situazione-nel-comune/?refresh_ce=1
> 
> Questa è una situazione storica nelle scuole italiane.
> Ogni tanto ne crolla una in testa alla gente, e si piange la tragedia, ogni tanto cade una finestra e la maestra diventa una eroina perchè si mette fra la finestra e il bambino, ci sono scuole dove l'uscita di sicurezza sbocca in cortile chiuso.
> ...


In neretto il cuore del problema.... irrisolvibile al momento, forse in futuro..... competenza ( padronanza della materia ), buon senso, saper ascoltare e circondarsi di validissimi collaboratori .... è più di un semestre che devono risolvere il nodo dei trasporti definitivamente.....


----------



## perplesso (9 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ,
> forse le aziende del nord? I cinque stelle fanno tutto con appalti chiari , vedi il ponte  e la raggi a roma


i 5 poltrone fanno appalti solo pro Cina.  e quello per i banchi con le rotelle non fa eccezione.   solo che sono scarsi anche nel fare i maneggi, infatti 1-li beccano sempre e 2-Renzi se li è inculati con la rincorsa


----------



## zanna1 (9 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> i 5 poltrone fanno appalti solo pro Cina.  e quello per i banchi con le rotelle non fa eccezione.   solo che sono scarsi anche nel fare i *maneggi*, infatti 1-li beccano sempre e 2-Renzi se li è inculati con la rincorsa


Magheggi Dottò


----------



## perplesso (9 Febbraio 2021)

zanna1 ha detto:


> Magheggi Dottò


a Biassa si dice anche maneggi


----------



## brenin (9 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ,
> forse le aziende del nord? I cinque stelle fanno tutto con appalti chiari , vedi il ponte  e la raggi a roma


 a proposito di Raggi

https://www.tpi.it/politica/lorenza-fruci-assessore-cultura-roma-burlesque-chi-e-20210125732522/
senza parlare di Bonafede....


----------



## alberto15 (9 Febbraio 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> a proposito di Raggi
> 
> https://www.tpi.it/politica/lorenza-fruci-assessore-cultura-roma-burlesque-chi-e-20210125732522/
> senza parlare di Bonafede....


Hanno rubato?


----------



## Skorpio (9 Febbraio 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> senza parlare di Bonafede....


Tutti possiamo sbagliare 

E se lui anche avesse fatto qualche sbaglio, lo ha fatto in Bonafede..


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> a proposito di Raggi
> 
> https://www.tpi.it/politica/lorenza-fruci-assessore-cultura-roma-burlesque-chi-e-20210125732522/
> senza parlare di Bonafede....


e gli altri chi nominano? Gli amici degli amici  , vedi renzi , vedi salvini in lombardia e potrei seguitare all'infinito,Non pensi che mettono persone di cui si puo fidare?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> e gli altri chi nominano? Gli amici degli amici  , vedi renzi , vedi salvini in lombardia e potrei seguitare all'infinito,Non pensi che mettono persone di cui si puo fidare?


Olo... fai un po’ impressione come grillino sfegatato.
La Raggi è imbarazzante. Certamente Roma ha una dimensione abnorme (scelta che è stata derminata da manie di grandezza e da avidità) e problemi enormi. Ma non glielo aveva ordinato il dottore di candidarsi a trent’anni, senza aver fatto esperienza.
Rispondere ogni volta onestah , allo stato dei fatti, è fuori luogo.
Resta fuori luogo e un po’ grillino anche chiamare la Raggi bellerecchie o fare a gara a trovare elementi indagati. Solo chi non ha esperienze amministrative può pensare che ogni assessore di una città come Roma possa verificare ogni procedura.


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Olo... fai un po’ impressione come grillino sfegatato.
> La Raggi è imbarazzante. Certamente Roma ha una dimensione abnorme (scelta che è stata derminata da manie di grandezza e da avidità) e problemi enormi. Ma non glielo aveva ordinato il dottore di candidarsi a trent’anni, senza aver fatto esperienza.
> Rispondere ogni volta onestah , allo stato dei fatti, è fuori luogo.
> Resta fuori luogo e un po’ grillino anche chiamare la Raggi bellerecchie o fare a gara a trovare elementi indagati. Solo chi non ha esperienze amministrative può pensare che ogni assessore di una città come Roma possa verificare ogni procedura.


è perchè viene attaccata sempre ma non dicono mai cosa ha fatto e sta facendo se vedi su facebook tute le cose che mette e poi , stando vicinissimo a Roma , le controllo quando ci passo resteresti stupita di cosa ha fatto questo scricciolo di donna  attaccata da tutti  e mai si è tirata indietro.
Io così mi ci hanno fatto diventare  gli sfascisti , ho scritto bene , della nostra città  ti faccio un esempio tuti gli altri sindaci hanno tagliato i giardinieri , me conoscevo tanti, erano passa 2200 , quando l'ha presa in custodia ne ha aumentato il numero , ricordi la polemica degli alberi caduti ? Pensa che Roma e non voglio sbagliare è la città con più verde d'europa



> Una camminata tra il 'verde' di Roma diventa un'escursione nella storia del giardino della Capitale: si va dal Rinascimento nel giardino di Villa Medici, al barocco nei giardini segreti di Villa Borghese, al neoclassicismo nel parco all'inglese di Villa Torlonia, al Novecento nel giardino di piazza Mazzini di Raffaele De Vico fino ad arrivare al contemporaneo con i giardini dell'Eur


Se Roma è il comune con più ettari di verde d'Europa lo deve ai suoi papi. Villa Doria Pamphili, la più grande di Roma, Villa Ada, Villa Borghese e molte altre ville storiche nacquero come tenute di campagna, con ampie zone dedicate alla caccia, di famiglie nobili romane che tra i propri membri hanno avuto papi e cardinali. Grazie a questa 'eredità', Roma non ha eguali al mondo, non solo per bellezze storico-archeologico, paesaggistiche ed architettoniche ma anche per estensione e varietà del verde che rappresenta il 67% del territorio comunale ovvero 85mila ettari sui 129 mila totali.
Il verde pubblico all'interno del tessuto urbano è composto dai parchi urbani, dalle ville storiche, dai giardini pubblici, dalla aiuole e dalle zone verdi di arredo per un totale di 3.932 ettari.
Ci sono poi i Parchi e le Riserve Naturali sparse tra la periferia fino ad arrivare a ridosso del centro. Tra le 18 aree protette, ci sono la Riserva di Castel Fusano, dell'Insugherata, della Marcigliana, il Parco di Vejo ed ancora il Parco del Pineto, la Valle dei Casali, la Tenuta dei Massimi e la Riserva di Monte Mario.
Roma è anche il più grande comune agricolo d'Europa con i suoi 50 mila ettari coltivati. La stessa Amministrazione capitolina gestisce in modo diretto due aziende agricole: la Tenuta del Cavaliere e quella di Castel di Guido per un totale di 2.300 ettari.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> è perchè viene attaccata sempre ma *non dicono mai cosa ha fatto* e sta facendo se vedi su facebook tute le cose che mette e poi , stando vicinissimo a Roma , le controllo quando ci passo resteresti stupita di cosa ha fatto questo scricciolo di donna  attaccata da tutti  e mai si è tirata indietro.
> Io così mi ci hanno fatto diventare  gli sfascisti , ho scritto bene , della nostra città  ti faccio un esempio tuti gli altri sindaci hanno tagliato i giardinieri , me conoscevo tanti, erano passa 2200 , quando l'ha presa in custodia ne ha aumentato il numero , ricordi la polemica degli alberi caduti ? Pensa che Roma e non voglio sbagliare è la città con più verde d'europa
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non è che il tuo sia apprezzamento per fatti. Fatti non certamente eclatanti.
Ma le dai un appoggio da ultrà


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che il tuo sia apprezzamento per fatti. Fatti non certamente eclatanti.
> Ma le dai un appoggio da ultrà


mai stato stato un ultrà sfegatato solo simpatizzante , ma se vedo che una persona viene trattata come scrivono i giornali , vedi anche la sindaca di Torino, e ti potrei dire di altri sindaci 5 stelle  per come trattano  le cose da fare , gli appalti (vedi che fino ad ora non si parla di mazzette , se non di qualcuno che si è accodato  ma non è stato valutato bene , e ci si trova a tanti transfughi  sempre con la stessa motivazione ,
.Penso che la prossima volta si valuteranno meglio le persone e il loro curriculum  e i titoli di studio , oltre ad non avere carichi pendenti.


----------



## alberto15 (9 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Olo... fai un po’ impressione come grillino sfegatato.
> La Raggi è imbarazzante. Certamente Roma ha una dimensione abnorme (scelta che è stata derminata da manie di grandezza e da avidità) e problemi enormi. Ma non glielo aveva ordinato il dottore di candidarsi a trent’anni, senza aver fatto esperienza.
> Rispondere ogni volta onestah , allo stato dei fatti, è fuori luogo.
> Resta fuori luogo e un po’ grillino anche chiamare la Raggi bellerecchie o fare a gara a trovare elementi indagati. Solo chi non ha esperienze amministrative può pensare che ogni assessore di una città come Roma possa verificare ogni procedura.


Beh hanno azzerato il debito di Roma senza Decreti Salva qualcosa.... fatto decine di appalti regolari, asfaltato centinai da strade... ecc. EccImbarazzante per cosa scusa? Perche' non ruba?


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Beh hanno azzerato il debito di Roma senza Decreti Salva qualcosa.... fatto decine di appalti regolari, asfaltato centinai da strade... ecc. EccImbarazzante per cosa scusa? Perche' non ruba?


non so ricchione ma ti abbraccerei


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> mai stato stato un ultrà sfegatato solo simpatizzante , ma se vedo che una persona viene trattata come scrivono i giornali , vedi anche la sindaca di Torino, e ti potrei dire di altri sindaci 5 stelle  per come trattano  le cose da fare , gli appalti (vedi che fino ad ora non si parla di mazzette , se non di qualcuno che si è accodato  ma non è stato valutato bene , e ci si trova a tanti transfughi  sempre con la stessa motivazione ,
> .Penso che la prossima volta si valuteranno meglio le persone e il loro curriculum  e i titoli di studio , oltre ad non avere carichi pendenti.


Un capitano, c’è solo un capitano! 
Ologramma la tua è Fede. Ti ho solo fatto notare che è un po’ esagerata.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Beh hanno azzerato il debito di Roma senza Decreti Salva qualcosa.... fatto decine di appalti regolari, asfaltato centinai da strade... ecc. EccImbarazzante per cosa scusa? Perche' non ruba?


Ma ti sembrano cose strane? È strano non farlo.
Ma non metto in dubbio niente. Non sono a Roma e non ne so niente. È il tono euforico e santificante che trovo eccessivo.


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un capitano, c’è solo un capitano!
> Ologramma la tua è Fede. Ti ho solo fatto notare che è un po’ esagerata.


lo so ma che vuoi fare , lo era anche per il mio partito storico , mentre ero qui sentivo anche Scanzi che intervistava Di Battista


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo so ma che vuoi fare , lo era anche per il mio partito storico , mentre ero qui sentivo anche Scanzi che intervistava Di Battista


Roba da brividi


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Roba da brividi


la verità ti fa questo effetto , sentilo e poi mi darai ragione


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> la verità ti fa questo effetto , sentilo e poi mi darai ragione


 scusa Di Battista l’ho sentito senza pregiudizi, poi ho smesso.


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> scusa Di Battista l’ho sentito senza pregiudizi, poi ho smesso.


io come ho detto ora vado a magna che ciò fame , buona serata  amica mia


----------



## alberto15 (9 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti sembrano cose strane? È strano non farlo.
> Ma non metto in dubbio niente. Non sono a Roma e non ne so niente. È il tono euforico e santificante che trovo eccessivo.


Anche io.  ma sei intellettualmente onesta


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Anche io.  ma sei intellettualmente onesta


Poi se si è appena un po’ sereni e distaccati tutti gli ultrà fanno ridere.
Soprattutto a me fa ridere il trionfalismo come se fosse arrivato il settimo cavalleggeri.


----------



## ipazia (10 Febbraio 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> In neretto il cuore del problema....* irrisolvibile al momento, forse in futuro*..... competenza ( padronanza della materia ), buon senso, saper ascoltare e circondarsi di validissimi collaboratori .... è più di un semestre che devono risolvere il nodo dei trasporti definitivamente.....


Già, forse.

E pensa, la pandemia è ufficialmente iniziata a febbraio 2020.
A febbraio 2021 non si è ancora manco riusciti a raccordare trasporti e scuole.

Anche se, diamo a cesare quel che è di cesare, si è data la possibilità di comprare dei bellissimi monopattini (che però, adesso, dovranno essere regolamentati perchè non è mica chiaro come possano e debbano circolare....ma vabbè, dai, dettagli!!....) 

Comunque...se non si riesce a raccordare trasporti e scuole, chissà come si affronterà questo (anche volando bassi e rimanere nei termini di autorevolezza e partecipazione, che qualcuno cantava come ingrediente di libertà)

https://www.huffingtonpost.it/entry...22a1d8c5b6f38d06e7329d?utm_hp_ref=it-homepage

o questo

https://www.huffingtonpost.it/entry...23a12fc5b6c56a89a57d08?utm_hp_ref=it-homepage

...per dire.

insomma....



(e fortuna che è intervenuta la nasa per chiarire il mistero...)


----------



## brenin (11 Febbraio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già, forse.
> 
> E pensa, la pandemia è ufficialmente iniziata a febbraio 2020.
> A febbraio 2021 non si è ancora manco riusciti a raccordare trasporti e scuole.
> ...


https://www.corriere.it/editoriali/...ta-d9cbcb02-6bd9-11eb-8932-bc0ccdbe2303.shtml

uno stralcio dall'articolo di cui sopra

"  Le forze politiche italiane, negli ultimi tempi, hanno sperimentato molte nuove alleanze e contrapposizioni. Prima Lega con M5S, poi M5S con Pd e Leu; ora si tenta un «ménage à trois». I partiti sono da tempo liquidi, lo sta diventando anche la politica, nel senso di non avere programmi, ma solo collocazioni negli schieramenti. L’assenza dei partiti-associazione, il leaderismo dei loro segretari, il predominio del centralismo, la tendenza a cogliere, improvvisando, gli umori passeggeri dell’elettorato, il disorientamento che ne consegue nei loro stessi seguaci, rendono le forze politiche fragili e questa fragilità si riverbera sulla democrazia. Quindi, il contratto che si accingono a sottoscrivere, dando la fiducia a un nuovo governo, deve registrare i cambiamenti intervenuti e va firmato da contraenti in buona fede.  " 

Come potranno coabitare nel medesimo governo gente come Salvini ( che dice tutto e poco dopo esattamente il contrario ) , e l'ego smisuratamente infinito di Renzi con le altre forze politiche ? Arriveranno i famigerati 200 miliardi e tutti saltano sul carro pur di non perdere nemmeno una briciola...  I conclamati episodi di dabbenaggine,cinismo,smisurata mania di protagonismo saranno per alcuni dei nostri rappresentanti in parlamento  solo quisquilie, roba da poco, ora dobbiamo salvare l'Italia... e da loro chi ci salverà ( una beatificazione della Boschi, seppur indagata, ci faciliterà la protezione anche dei Santi 9 ?


----------



## Skorpio (11 Febbraio 2021)

Quella volta che Draghi...


----------



## ologramma (11 Febbraio 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/editoriali/...ta-d9cbcb02-6bd9-11eb-8932-bc0ccdbe2303.shtml
> 
> uno stralcio dall'articolo di cui sopra
> 
> ...


hanno scritto che gli industriali che votano pe loro al nord hanno fatto si che Giorgetti e altri cambiasse dall'oggi e domani la sua linea , Renzi e la sua ristretta corte  che avrebbe alle elezioni pensa  di accostarsi piano piano alla destra centrista , Ipocrita.
Insieme i due cazzari sono stati a trovare in carcere Verdini , uno perchè e il suocero l'altro perchè gli aveva fatto fare il patto di nazzareno , dopo pochissimo gli hanno dato gli areresti domninciliari per paura che si infettasse di covid , raccomandato, mentre altri stanno aspettando , ricordate la polemica con il ministro Buonafede.  che non centrava niente, della stessa cosa dei reclusi per mafia che invece qualche giudice  ha fatto , misuona come una  paraculagine.
Sarà pure indagata la Boschi ma ora ha un aria soddisfatta è innamorata come ho detto a mia moglie , si vede che scopa ora


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> hanno scritto che gli industriali che votano pe loro al nord hanno fatto si che Giorgetti e altri cambiasse dall'oggi e domani la sua linea , Renzi e la sua ristretta corte  che avrebbe alle elezioni pensa  di accostarsi piano piano alla destra centrista , Ipocrita.
> Insieme i due cazzari sono stati a trovare in carcere Verdini , uno perchè e il suocero l'altro perchè gli aveva fatto fare il patto di nazzareno , dopo pochissimo gli hanno dato gli areresti domninciliari per paura che si infettasse di covid , raccomandato, mentre altri stanno aspettando , ricordate la polemica con il ministro Buonafede.  che non centrava niente, della stessa cosa dei reclusi per mafia che invece qualche giudice  ha fatto , misuona come una  paraculagine.
> Sarà pure indagata la Boschi ma ora ha un aria soddisfatta è innamorata come ho detto a mia moglie , *si vede che scopa ora*


----------



## brenin (11 Febbraio 2021)

https://www.corriere.it/opinioni/21...ca-7328ee6a-6c57-11eb-bd17-59a445633f5e.shtml


----------



## alberto15 (11 Febbraio 2021)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/opinioni/21...ca-7328ee6a-6c57-11eb-bd17-59a445633f5e.shtml


Cosi' tante caxxate sul M5s non le avevo mai lette. Tenta disperatamente e pateticamente di sminuire la rappresentanza di cui non sa nulla in realta'. Momenti di basso giornalismo (?)


----------



## Skorpio (11 Febbraio 2021)

Ma voi ve lo ricordate...  di quella volta che Draghi... ottenne la fiducia di Rose..? ..


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2021)

Ma quali migliori..??? 

Vedo più marchette in questa compagine di governo che in un budellaio 

Onore a Di Battista e alla Meloni


----------



## ologramma (13 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma quali migliori..???
> 
> Vedo più marchette in questa compagine di governo che in un budellaio
> 
> Onore a Di Battista e alla Meloni


Meloni proprio no su Di Battista ci possiamo ragionare


----------

